# Gecko Heat press



## edward1210

Do anyone know if this machine is good Gecko Heat press?
I want to buy this machine to be able to travel with it, I haved a geoknight 16x20, it's too heavy to travel with it.


----------



## koroe

I am also looking at ordering a Gecko 16x20 heat press. Did you by chance order this heat press? and if so how is it compared to the geoknight?


----------



## TShirt Newguy

Been looking at these also some feedback form owners would be great

Thanks


----------



## rodsps

This is just my opinion. I bought a portrait style press and can't stand it, we're always having to put the shirt on sideways (we almost always use the dress they press style of loading a shirt).
I would spend the extra and get the platen layed out the other way. Plus I am not sure but would bet this is a China made press. Not saying thats a bad thing.


----------



## jemmyell

Hi Rodney,

If your press is a Geo Knight you can get extra platens made to either orientation. We got a 12 x 14 with the 14 going the long way for small size dress-the-press on our 16 x 20.

-James


----------



## Feartek

I have a Gecko 15x15. It works great for our needs. We're going to get the 16x20 from them this weekend. We press thermalflex, Anajet shirts and chromablast transfers. No problems at all. The price is great for the product.


----------



## bpfohler

rodsps said:


> This is just my opinion. I bought a portrait style press and can't stand it, we're always having to put the shirt on sideways (we almost always use the dress they press style of loading a shirt).
> I would spend the extra and get the platen layed out the other way. Plus I am not sure but would bet this is a China made press. Not saying thats a bad thing.


That's odd, almost all of our transfers are less than 16" long and easily fit the press and we lay the shirts in the normal orientation. 
Besides, with the 20" width I find it easier to find the middle of 2xl shirts.


----------



## selanac

We have no problems with the press. Works great.


----------



## Ultragod

We just ordered a GECKO HEAT PRESS 16 x 20 OFF EBAY. 

If anyone else has experience with this heat press, please let me know, asap! We only have a few more days for refund. 

It takes a long time to heat up. Is that normal? What is the normal time to heat up a heat press? 

We measured the temperature, it's not even throughout the whole top platen. Hotter in the middle of the press. 

The "OUT" button also flashes/flickers and ranges in temperature as it gets closer to the set temperature.. is this normal? We have tested some transfer paper and vinyl to the EXACT directions that come with the paper and vinyl and the heating time and temperature and are NOT getting the results. 

I know this is made in China.. it was around $300. We have to pay shipping to return the thing, if this is indeed what we need to do. 

Can anyone, ANYONE give me some insight on this, whether they own a GECKO or not??? It would be greatly appreciated, we are desperate and don't really want to buy another heat press right now, although that's what it is looking like. 

Please help!


----------



## selanac

All heat presses take time to heat up. That's pretty normal from curing machines. 

Also, make sure your pressure is set. Should have a knob on top. Turn it Clock wise to increase pressure and Counter Clockwise to decrease the pressure. 

If your transfers leaving ink when you take off the backing, you don't have enough pressure.


----------



## bomber315

i love my gecko 15x15 it has made me a ton of money. i had an issue with the pressure adjuster popping out of where it pivots but a couple of washers fixed that. Not long ago i had an issue where the temp reading was jumping around and acting like it was shorting out. i took the plate off the back but didnt see any shorts. When i took the plate off the back it stopped acting dumb and has worked fine every since. i put the plate back on and still fine. i ran it for 6 hours the other night and it never missed a beat. i brought home over $300 in profit and everything was great.


----------



## bomber315

oh one thing i did notice is that the temp. isnt the most accurate thing in the world, you should double check it with a laser thermometer or something a little more reliable


----------



## denneyjr

I see that this is a fairly old thread, but I'm just now getting in the game and this thread seems to be on point. I'm looking at the Gecko Heat press as well and would have more than likely already ordered it had it not been for the few cons I've seen pointed out here. 

While there are a few cons, there may not be any reason to harp on them if you all have found that they don't actually pose a problem as far as print quality or cut into the convenience and ease of using a typical heat press.

Given the amount of time that has passed since you were all looking into this press, do you still use it or have you moved on? What reasons weighed the most in your decision, whether it be good or bad? Would you recommend this press to me knowing that I plan to have it for at least 2 years and plan to use it for around 200 shirts a month with the hopes that this will come close to doubling in 6 months?


----------



## selanac

It's a top quality for that line of presses. Not comparing it to Hotronix, or Geo Knight.


----------



## b6design

selanac said:


> It's a top quality for that line of presses. Not comparing it to Hotronix, or Geo Knight.


anything current on the Gecko line? thanks - Karl


----------



## chrisf116

I have a 15x15 Gecko and I've never had a problem with it. Had it about a year now.


----------



## amistad

I have a 16 X 20 gecko, it is about three years old and now it does not close evenly, thus uneven pressure and the front part of the heat platen is about 50 degrees hotter than the back part. Had some shirts come back because the design started peeling off. There is not contact number in the paper work that came with the machine. What good is the warranty if you don't know who to call. 

If I bought another one of the same I would be just under the price of a hotronix or Geo knight. 

In my opinion this was a bad purchase for me.


----------



## The Big MF

I have bought and tried the Gecko 15 X 15 press and it worked great. I sold it after about a year because I wanted to try a bigger and better press. I then bought the 16 x 20 model, which I didn't like because, as in previous posts I have read, you have to do everything sideways. The size is great, but it was bulky and clumsy. But now, I am finding out that I need more time to line up the design over the shirt and that the platen's heat was influencing the shape of my design. So, this wasn't going to work. I sure missed my 15 X 15 now. So I sold the 16 X 20....and so on. I went to another seller, mixwholesale on ebay and found they were selling heat presses like crazy. I got very lucky on a bid and bought a 16 X 24 swing away press. I instantly hated it once I saw it up close. First, the shippers had really been rough with it and there was visible signs of a dent and the platen was lined up crooked, and I couldn't adjust it. I sold it for about what I bought for it as the guy really really wanted it. I then bought another press from mix, this one a 15 x 15 swing away. I didn't like this one either. Sold it to another guy who was looking at mix on eBay also but found me on Craigslist and he wanted it, warts and all. I found mix sells a lot of stuff but the quality isn't like that of a Gecko. I am sure they come from the same country but it seems to me the wholesaler, ACCUTOTAL (store name (LizupCom)on ebay (great customer service and professional, get their stuff shipped to LA but are based in Boston), put more heat, so to speak, on their manufacturer in China to produce a sturdier and better unit. Key word here is *seems*. Only time will tell if I am right about Gecko over "mix" models and it really depends on how you maintain your equipment and how much you know about your machine and model, and ultimately the luck of the draw. You either get a turkey or you don't. My preference is from experience as I have bought three models from Gecko and two from Mix. The Geckos were good, the last two weren't a good fit for me, but they were quality products. I just had to try an American made product or two to compare. For now, I would highly recommend Gecko over other models in the same price range. There is no contest in my book. 

I also would give close consideration to Sunie brands, as well. They are a USA seller in Nevada.

I am going to open up a blog real soon and tell you of my heat press adventures, as I have many. I have tried other heat presses and hat presses. I will also tell it like it is and some people may not care for how I characterize certain matters and subjects. 
I have learned much about the buyers for ths type of product and how to identify the real serious ones from the think they're serious about it. Hence the blog. In it, I will be free to post my opinions without moderators. You, of course, will be free to respond and to agree or disagree.

One more thing. The reason so many cheaper heat presses are selling is because, and this is mainly only newbies, will wet their pants if they have to wait any longer to get a press. Instead of really doing their homework or listening to the wise people that have opted for the USA made products, for price or whatever other consideration, they hurry up and get their press and then........well, mostly they give up because they don't realize that this business is a whole world unto itself. They don't realize that there is a learning process and time and experience and trial and error. Yes, that is an adult thing and many who I have encountered, particularly on Craigslist, are this way. Keep in mind that I am not completely sold on USA made products. One US company has proven to me that they have lazy customer service people and it has taken me more than two phone calls to get my problem corrected, mostly because they don't follow up or return calls, or keep good records on their older models. I found this unsettling. Another company is great at customer service but.....save it for the blog.

Hope this helps. I'd be interested to see some comments on this.. 

Big MF


----------



## selanac

MF, We have a really good China made brand 20 x 16 Auto Open with slide out drawer.

You're right about newbies, being very impatient. They could have a great press if they'd learn to wait until they had enough money. 

One thing they could do is get a part time job to earn the difference. Wouldn't take more then a month. 

Some USA presses come with issues. We had a Geo Knight, and it had an issue that they were aware of and didn't bother to recall them or at least say it up front so we could call. 

After we fixed ours it still ran well. We sold ours and got a Hotronix 16x20 swing away. We loved it. We were able to do everything we through at it. Sold it though, to buy our current machine that's Auto open.


----------



## The Big MF

Yes, I think I know which 16 X 20 slide out you are talking about. That is a great feature as an alternative to swing aways, which some folks find needing too much room. 

Don't get me started on the Hottronix line, I will drool un-apologetically. 

I also had an issue with a Geo Knight model. I returned it to the seller because this particular model didn't have the advertised features. It must have been a very old model as it didn't have a timer, gauge, etc. and it was very clunky and rusted. Just didn't hold up well, but more importantly not user friendly. I am certain that much of the condition of the press was more of a "care" issue with it's previous owner. Despite this, I just didn't see spending $276 on a new one when you can get a bigger one for that or just a few bucks more. Hence, the having to do homework.

I also have found that many entering the industry and some IN the industry are not very good business people. But more on that in the blog.

Another issue is people who give up then try to get their full price or more back on ebay ( go look now at the used Gecko for over 600! or a hat press for 200 plus shipping! 10/10/13). Some ads are way off on price but even more on shipping, while others are under priced in the same two categories. Add that the TYPE of packing done and you can get in real trouble fast. Some of these people have no concept of packing. I would advise, buy from Craigslist or ebay local pickup. Otherwise se you MIGHT get a great product that's poorly packed, or just check to see if it's insured.

When buying from Craigslist: ALWAYS BE PRESENT WHILE THE PRESS IS HEATING UP. Keep track of how long it takes to heat to a certain temperature, bring a heat gun AND a meat thermometer (great opportunities for laughs here friends!). You may get two different temps but the "meat" one is going to be closer to the truth. Don't just meet a person in a parking lot and pick up your press, it may be a lemon.

I have not been burned (pun intended) when buying on CL but advise my prospects to come over, as I have bought and sold many a hat heat press. Alas, many are too much in a hurry to get started to bother with "details" when they buy. Otherwise, I get a bunch of amateurs trying to low ball the price.

And to other folks out there in heat press land, some of your models are probably fine to extra-fine units. This is just opinion and comments from experience, and I certainly have a long list to try out and review.

You might say I am indeed, obsessed with the press.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## selanac

The Big MF said:


> Despite this, I just didn't see spending $276 on a new one when you can get a better one for that or just a few bucks more. Hence, the having to do homework.


$276??? Where can you get a good quality Heat Press for less then $750?

On the other hand, The low cost machines are for newbies. They're machines to help you get into the business. Once you're in, you need to upgrade.


----------



## The Big MF

Here's a deal....
Hix Hobby Lite Heat Press 9" x 12" Used | eBay

Some others, just for comparison on price and shipping 

Jetpress 12 Geo Knight Heat Press 9x12 | eBay

Geo Knight Heat Press JETPRESS12 9x12 | eBay

Jetpress 12 Geo Knight Heat Press 9x12 | eBay

Geo Knight Heat Press JETPRESS12 9"x12" Heat Transfer Press $275 s H | eBay

This one takes the cake....Seller not too motivated, look at the ad!
THP 105SP Hat Baseball Cap Heat Transfer Press T Shirt Sleeve Iron 350 Watt | eBay

If you shop, go over this category over and over and over until you get the hang of what should cost what and what is a good deal.


----------



## selanac

Those are all Entry level, and half are used. 

Couple even say they're missing parts, and some have shipping cost extra.


----------



## DominoDesigns

I bought my Gecko 16x20 off eBay also and haven't had any problems in the 2 years I've had it.


----------



## battman2036

I just bought the 15 x 15 as a hobby unit. The only issue I'm having is getting the platten to release when I apply more pressure for the press. Any suggestions or solutions. I'd appreciate the advice.


----------



## selanac

Back the pressure off a little.


----------



## battman2036

selanac said:


> Back the pressure off a little.


I tried that but without the pressure I'm not getting a good press. The solution I think, and what I'm trying, is clamping the press down securely to a table. It's allowing me to use more pressure in lifting after the press.


----------



## selanac

That's correct. Almost every heat press we've owned we screwed to a piece of plywood and then clamped to the table.


----------



## battman2036

thanks. Wish they would include some form of flange at the bottom to make it easier to clamp them.


----------



## countryanne

Well I just got mine two days ago we tried it for the first time last night. We did make a shirt but the timer went off almost as soon as we shut the lid, also the timer did not count down. Is it supposed to digitally tick off the numbers from 15 to 0 or does it just stay lit up at 15 until the time is up? I will work on the machine again today but any help would be appreciated, if it is not working right I want to get it back and get one that does.

Thanks


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz

countryanne said:


> Well I just got mine two days ago we tried it for the first time last night. We did make a shirt but the timer went off almost as soon as we shut the lid, also the timer did not count down. Is it supposed to digitally tick off the numbers from 15 to 0 or does it just stay lit up at 15 until the time is up? I will work on the machine again today but any help would be appreciated, if it is not working right I want to get it back and get one that does.
> 
> Thanks


I wonder, did you program the timer? I have a Gecko 9x12 swing away. I remember I had to program the temp and timer on mine. I still have it and it works fine.


----------



## amistad

Don't know, I just broke down and bought the hotronix heat press and it works like a charm. If anyone wants my old gecko heat press they can have it for $100 plus shipping. I had it sold for $105 on ebay but the buyer never paid. It is a 16X20 heat press. I can send pics if you want.


----------



## battman2036

The timers on these are run by a micro switch which may need adjustment. I ignore mine and just bought a $3 kitchen timer. A lot less stress and it works fine now.


----------



## brinked

these gecko heat presses are the same cheap heat presses being sold on ebay. They simply have a label gecko on them. This looks exactly the same as my first heat press. I mean 100% identical.

It worked fine for me. I didnt like the clampshell but it worked. It was cheap ($200 for a 16 x 24 size) and it was great to learn on.

They are made in china I believe.


----------



## battman2036

Definitely Chinese but for a budget user they work fine. Customer service was easy to talk with and responded quickly. Not a prime brand or heavy use unit but serviceable with understanding it's not high end


----------



## selanac

It's not exactly because Gecko has a 16" x 20" not, 16" x 24".


----------



## mbeeman4

I have the gecko 15x15 and every time I turn it on it goes off, I press the reset button but it keeps doing it. I took the back off but still didn't see anything..please help with this please


----------



## mbeeman4

I have the same one and it keeps cutting off, I press the reset button and it comes on but goes right back off... Any suggestions on how to fix it


----------

